# Topologieproblem bei Sinamics S120



## swisscrane (2 November 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen. 

Ich habe ein Problem bei der IB einer Sinamics S120 Baugruppe. 

Sie besteht aus eine CU 320 mit AIM und ALM als Einspeisung und 3 Motormodulen im Booksize Format. 
Die Ansteuerung erfolgt über Profibus. 

Das Problem besteht bei der Drive Qlick Topologie. 

Ich bin gleich wie beim letzten mal vor gegangen. 

1. Öffnen des bestehenden Projektes einer Baugleichen Anlage.
2. Kommunikation mit der CU herstellen.  (Vergabe der Adresse via Hex Schalter)
3. Onlineverbindung aktivieren. Hierbei kommt die Meldung das die soll ist Topologie nicht übereinstimmt. Dis ist ja richtig so. 
4. In dieser Meldung kann das Laden der fehlenden Topologie in die Baugruppe ausgeführt werden. Wurde auch erledigt. 
5. Laden des gesamten Projektes, damit auch alle Parameter stimmen. RAM to Rom und eigentlich fertig. 

Leider kommen 4 Warnungen das die Topologie nicht stimmt. Die Module fehlen, oder die TO sei falsch gesteckt. 
Die Verdrahtung wurde kontrolliert. Stimmt. 
Im Menü Topologie mit der Vergleichsansicht erscheinen im Soll die Geräte mit ihrer Beschriftung. 
In der Ist Ansicht stimmt die TO jedoch werden die Geräte mit ihren Bestellnummern angezeigt. 
Daher kommen wahrscheinlich auch die Warnungen. 
Ich konnte die TO auch nach mehrmaligen Versuchen nicht abgleichen. 

Aus der Not habe ich versucht die Antriebe neu anzulegen. Es trat der Fehler auf. 
Der Support Request hat noch nichts gebracht. 

Wer kennt dieses Problem?  

Gruss Andi


----------



## zako (2 November 2012)

Sind gar keine Gebermodule / Motoren angeschlossen (es sind nur die ALM und Motormodule genannt)? 

Einfach mal eine Werkseinstellung machen und eine automatische Konfiguration durchführen und über Steuertafel die Antriebe verfahren. Wenn das funktioniert, dann weiss man zumindest dass die Hardware in Ordnung ist (z.B. die DriveCliQ Leitungen in Ordnung sind - werden Original- Leitungen verwendet?).
Wird wirklich noch die Vorgänger Control Unit CU320DP eingesetzt? Bei Neuanlagen nimmt man eigentlich die CU320-2 DP für Profibus. Dann müssen aber auch Motormodule mit der Endung "3" eingesetzt werden.


----------



## swisscrane (3 November 2012)

Es ist CU 320 2 DP.  Die M Module haben die 3. 
Geber gibt es keine. 
Werkseinstellung habe ich schon probiert, hat nichts gebracht. 
Automatische Konf wollte nicht funktionieren.


----------



## zako (3 November 2012)

ich würde zunächst mal nur eine Verbindung CU --> Motormodule_1 machen und schauen ob das funktioniert. Dann nacheinander erweiteren. Jedesmal zuvor Werkseinstellung machen,


----------



## offliner (5 November 2012)

Kann es evtl. sein, dass die STARTER Version nicht aktuell ist und hier die Firmwareversion Ärger macht ?


----------



## swisscrane (5 November 2012)

Haben Heute ein neues Projekt erstell, ist TO geladen Antriebe neu konfiguriert.
Es läuft.

Da Problem ist jedoch noch nicht behoben.
Im bestehenden Projekt steckt zu viel Arbeit drin.

Div. Datensätze, Ansteuerung, usw.

Ich denke es könnte am unterschiedlichen Versionsstand der Module liegen?
Wie können diese im bestehenden Projekt geändert werden?


----------



## zako (5 November 2012)

Die Komponenten führen automatisch ein Firmwareupdate durch (müsste jetzt schon passiert sein / Power OFF/ON gerforderlich).
Ich würde nun OFFLINE im Projekt eine Achse löschen. Nun im Altprojekt die entsprechende Achse exportieren (Achse --> rechte Maustaste --> Experte --> Projekt speichern und Objekt exportieren). Nun dieses entstandene .XML file wieder im neuen Projekt importieren (Antriebe --> Objekt importieren). Dann sind die Einstellungen dieser Achse wieder vorhanden.
PS.: Wenn ein Kartenleser vorhanden ist, kann man ja mal versuchen über "Laden ins Dateisystem" die Karte direkt zu bespielen (Antriebsgerät --> rechte Maustaste --> "Laden ins Dateisystem"). Dann die Karte wieder in die CU320-2 stecken und wieder einschalten.


----------



## ChristophD (7 November 2012)

Hallo,

poste doch mal bitte die genauen Alarme und die Topologieansicht wenn die Meldungen anstehen.
Die bisherigen Info's helfen noch nicht so wirklich weiter.

Gruß
Christophh


----------



## swisscrane (7 November 2012)

Problem gelösst!

Trotz mehrmaliger Kontrolle auf dem Sinamics waren auf dem einten Motormodul zwei Stecker vertauscht.

Danke für alle guten Tipps.


----------

